# Automatyczne łączenie do netu wi-fi - nie mogę dać rady :(

## d0b

witam

wiem że temat był, ale mimo iż znalazłem klika postów tutaj niestety nie mogę sobie z tym poradzić choć jest to teoretycznie łatwa operacja aby gentoo podczas ładowania sam się łączył z siecią wi-fi. Jak się system ładuje to widzę że wyświetla mi znalezione sieci ale nie łączy się z tą co chcę i po zalogowaniu muszę ręcznie starować połączenie i jest to męczące. Proszę o wyrozumiałość ale nie mam innego rozwiąznia jak prosić tu o pomoc kogoś kto mi prosto i zrozumiale udzieli wskazówek. Sieć jest zabezpieczona WPA, hasłem 128 bit, DHCP automtyczne, no i to chyba tyle, używam do łączenia Wireless Assistant i nie ma z tym problemu tyle że za każdym startem systemu muszę to powtarzać.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mbar

wpa_supplicant

----------

## d0b

mam to zainstalowane

----------

## mbar

konfiguracja ustawiona?

----------

## d0b

Nie ukrywam że nie mam pojęcia zbytni o tym co i jak, wiem wiem że to lamerskie no ale tak jest...

po wpisaniu

```
wpa_supplicant

wpa_supplicant v0.5.7

Copyright (c) 2003-2006, Jouni Malinen <jkmaline@cc.hut.fi> and contributors

This program is free software. You can distribute it and/or modify it

under the terms of the GNU General Public License version 2.

Alternatively, this software may be distributed under the terms of the

BSD license. See README and COPYING for more details.

This product includes software developed by the OpenSSL Project

for use in the OpenSSL Toolkit (http://www.openssl.org/)

usage:

  wpa_supplicant [-BddehLqquvwW] [-P<pid file>] [-g<global ctrl>] \

        -i<ifname> -c<config file> [-C<ctrl>] [-D<driver>] [-p<driver_param>] \

        [-b<br_ifname> [-N -i<ifname> -c<conf> [-C<ctrl>] [-D<driver>] \

        [-p<driver_param>] [-b<br_ifname>] ...]

drivers:

  wext = Linux wireless extensions (generic)

  hostap = Host AP driver (Intersil Prism2/2.5/3)

  prism54 = Prism54.org driver (Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo)

  atmel = ATMEL AT76C5XXx (USB, PCMCIA)

  ndiswrapper = Linux ndiswrapper

  ipw = Intel ipw2100/2200 driver (old; use wext with Linux 2.6.13 or newer)

  wired = wpa_supplicant wired Ethernet driver

options:

  -b = optional bridge interface name

  -B = run daemon in the background

  -c = Configuration file

  -C = ctrl_interface parameter (only used if -c is not)

  -i = interface name

  -d = increase debugging verbosity (-dd even more)

  -D = driver name

  -g = global ctrl_interface

  -K = include keys (passwords, etc.) in debug output

  -t = include timestamp in debug messages

  -h = show this help text

  -L = show license (GPL and BSD)

  -p = driver parameters

  -P = PID file

  -q = decrease debugging verbosity (-qq even less)

  -u = enable DBus control interface

  -v = show version

  -w = wait for interface to be added, if needed

  -W = wait for a control interface monitor before starting

  -N = start describing new interface

example:

  wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

jak się można domyśleć należy to jakoś skonfigurować ale jak... tego niestety nie wiem, zadużo tego a mój angielsi nie jest super, więc jeśli kolego wie jak tego dokonać w kliku krokach będę naprawdę wdzięczny za pomoc

----------

## barca

Swoje najlepsze  :Wink: 

http://www.linuxstorm.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=683

----------

## arek.k

Ja jednak polecał bym skorzystanie z wpa_supplicant (eventualnie można dodać jeszcze netplug).

Całkiem przystępny opis konfiguracji wifi jest tutaj.

Moja konfiguracja: 

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

# kabel:

modules=( "udhcpc" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="release nontp nonis nodns"

# wifi:

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_ath0="nontp nonis"

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" #mam kartę atheros ze sterownikiem madwifi 

wpa_timeout_ath1=120
```

```
cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# WPA-PSK

network={

        ssid="myhome"

        scan_ssid=0

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="haslo1"

        priority=2

}

# WPK-EAP

network={

        ssid="eduroam"

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        ca_cert="/etc/wpa_supplicant/eduroam/ca.cer"

        identity="169440@stud.umk.pl"

        eap=TTLS

        password="haslo2"

        phase2="auth=PAP"

        priority=2

}

# bez szyfrowania

network={

       ssid="abc"

       key_mgmt=NONE

       priority=2

}

# WEP

network={

        ssid="sechome"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0=7BABB3FB75

        wep_key1=C39422E6FE

        wep_key2=7DDB9A8346

        wep_key3=B4BA6BFA98

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        priority=2

}
```

No i oczywiście musisz podnosić interfejsy sieciowe. U mnie: 

```
rc-update show

...

net.ath0 | default

net.eth0 | default

...
```

Mam nadzieję, że to coś rozjaśni.

----------

## d0b

OK

dzięki za odpowiedzi, aczkolwiek nie mogę niestety tego ogarnąć, wydaje się proste ale za nic nie chce działać. Też mam kartę na Aterosie i opisane wyżej ustawienia powinny tym bardziej działać a tym czasem kicha na maxa, do tego też używam madwifi, więc teoretycznie po skopiowaniu podaych przez kolegę plików konfiguracyjnych powinno wszystko hulać, a tym czasem przy ładowaniu widze tylko jak wyświetla się ERROR i jakiś teks że nastąpiło naruszenie pamięci czy coś takiego i połączenia nie ma, wpienia mnie to strasznie ale cóż zostanie chyba Wireless Assistent w sumie sprowadza się to do jednego kliknięcia, gorzej tylko jak loguję się do konsoli to wtedy nie mam tam go i musze wszystko odlać ręcznie, no ale spox  :Smile: 

Dzięki i pozdrawiam

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mbar

emerge --info

----------

